# My new 10" P. Ornata Enclosure Video Tutorial:



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

I got this beautiful 10" P. Ornata today from Reptist and couldn't be happier. She is one of the most beautiful T's I've ever seen. I decided to build her a new custom enclosure all her own with a hollow hide that goes all the way into the substrate and a tree with custom tree bark waterbowl (you'll want to see this!) in it. Step by step videos below...hope you enjoy! Thanks, Rob

*Video 1 - Me receiving her this afternoon:*

[youtube]Os8pqWpftX0[/youtube]


*Video 2 - Part 1 of the enclosure tutorial:*

[youtube]UycnDOKtwYo[/youtube]


*Video 3 - Part 2 of the enclosure tutorial:*

[youtube]qfFAfVdLzwE[/youtube]


*Video 4 - Part 3 of the enclosure tutorial:*

[youtube]sMiE1cp38Lw[/youtube]


*Video 5 - Finished enclosure and putting her in (and it was scary - she's mean!):*

[youtube]FGOmx8Reko8[/youtube]


----------



## Tokendog (Sep 12, 2008)

Very beautiful spider.  I have not gotten to that experience level yet, but hope to one day.  Also your enclosures, as always, are gorgeous.  I built my first "realistic" terrarium today for my new Avic. versi, but am still a long ways off from your designs.

Again, very beautiful spider and enclosure.  Keep us updated on how she adjust. :>


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Tokendog said:


> Very beautiful spider.  I have not gotten to that experience level yet, but hope to one day.  Also your enclosures, as always, are gorgeous.  I built my first "realistic" terrarium today for my new Avic. versi, but am still a long ways off from your designs.
> 
> Again, very beautiful spider and enclosure.  Keep us updated on how she adjust. :>


Thanks...I appreciate that. I think she's stunning...


----------



## brothaT (Sep 12, 2008)

Rob,

What type of bark and wood do you use?  I know you've done many tutorials so you've probably answered that question, but I'm really lazy tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 12, 2008)

Another great tutorial!!I look for these every time I log in.Very beautiful T and enclosure is just so cool,great job man!Great job!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

brothaT said:


> Rob,
> 
> What type of bark and wood do you use?  I know you've done many tutorials so you've probably answered that question, but I'm really lazy tonight.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not really sure...I believe it's mostly Oak...it's just whatever is in the woods near my house. I find everything there - I just walk around until I stumble on something I think I can use...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fluke (Sep 12, 2008)

Great post bud! As always I enjoy your videos! Goodluck pulling the sac outta that deep hole


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> Another great tutorial!!I look for these every time I log in.Very beautiful T and enclosure is just so cool,great job man!Great job!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Thank you - I appreciate that! It's comments like yours that keep me doing these...I love doing them and it's great knowing people are enjoying watching them...


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Fluke said:


> Great post bud! As always I enjoy your videos! Goodluck pulling the sac outta that deep hole


I know...she's as big as the male Blondi I got from you except 5x faster with worse venom!


----------



## Tuwin (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice! great tutorial. Did you make that backdrop the same way as your previous tutorial? It looks quite a bit different than the ones i made. I will try and get some pictures today of the ones i made via your tutorial.

I love the pieces of wood. I wish i had better wood in my designs.

Awesome enclosure as always


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Tuwin said:


> Nice! great tutorial. Did you make that backdrop the same way as your previous tutorial? It looks quite a bit different than the ones i made. I will try and get some pictures today of the ones i made via your tutorial.
> 
> I love the pieces of wood. I wish i had better wood in my designs.
> 
> Awesome enclosure as always


This is from the bark backdrop tutorial, here you go and make sure to post pics:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=130768


----------



## Tuwin (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice! Thank you. 

How the heck did i miss that tutorial!


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Tuwin said:


> Nice! Thank you.
> 
> How the heck did i miss that tutorial!


It is a good one, I reraly like that backdrop....my pokie do to...rob


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Sep 12, 2008)

rob what size tank is that? and where do you get those lids?


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> rob what size tank is that? and where do you get those lids?


The tank is a 30gal high and the lid I made...here's the tutorial - it's really easy to make and works great!! I love them and will probably, in time, make one for each of my tanks...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=133188

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 12, 2008)

10 inches??


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Brian S said:


> 10 inches??


As measured by Reptist (Brandon Anderson)...he actually said a little over 10". I haven't taken an 'offical' measurement of her, I don't want to stress her out. Her body is around 4"....she makes my 7" Regalis look small. She's the biggest pokie I've seen...and the meanest! She chases after you and she hits hard.


----------



## tony77tony77 (Sep 12, 2008)

I must say that is one beautiful Ornata!!!! Thanks for sharing your big girl with us. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Brian S (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn Rob! Where are you finding these huge Pokies? LOL

A 7 inch regalis is no slouch either ya know


----------



## calum (Sep 12, 2008)

beautiful T rob! was she stridulating when you tryed to get her out of the deli?


----------



## scottyk (Sep 12, 2008)

Nicely done on all fronts. My work keeps me too busy to respond everytime, but I do watch and really appreciate all of the videos and pics you post. 

You have a brave cameraperson there. My wife loves our T's as well. We're both lucky men!

Scott


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

calum said:


> beautiful T rob! was she stridulating when you tryed to get her out of the deli?


She was pissed, she was striking the tongs, if you watch the video again, I made a mistake when getting her out....her leg was right near my hand and she could have nailed me.....rob


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

scottyk said:


> Nicely done on all fronts. My work keeps me too busy to respond everytime, but I do watch and really appreciate all of the videos and pics you post.
> 
> You have a brave cameraperson there. My wife loves our T's as well. We're both lucky men!
> 
> Scott


Thank-you I am glad you enjoy them, We are both lucky....rob


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 12, 2008)

Rob keep making these videos ive seen mostly all of them that you have made. you make it look so easy!!! and its incredible the way you do it!!!


----------



## DrGigglez666 (Sep 12, 2008)

10 inches is big for an ornamental. I dont know what the biggest ive seen was, but i think i might of heard of someone having a 11 incher not too sure. 7 or 8 inches is more common and what i see alot of. Hopefully she will throw you some nice slings.


----------



## Tuwin (Sep 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of the first backdrops i have made via your tutorial.

I only made a few. I haven't made them for all my enclosures yet.

1 for my A. avic













1 for my A. versicolor













1 for my G. Rosea













Here's the avic and versi cages







and for good measure a couple cool shots i got

G. rosea eating a roach







avic







There not that pro but they are my first ones so i am sure i will get better with practice


----------



## JColt (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome! Great work!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Sep 12, 2008)

*Lol!!!*

LOL!!!  I am sorry for saying this and maybe some of you have noticed but everytime you start a video you stare blankly at the video camera.  It is the same look every time.  Just made me chuckl.  Great work!!


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Sep 12, 2008)

rob those lids were a lot easier to make than i thought! im excited to start a few projects now, just one more question, what are the clips you use to hold the top? are they just the regular screen top clips sold at most pet store?


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Tuwin said:


> Here are some pics of the first backdrops i have made via your tutorial.
> 
> I only made a few. I haven't made them for all my enclosures yet.


Very good job!!.....rob


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

brachy.P said:


> LOL!!!  I am sorry for saying this and maybe some of you have noticed but everytime you start a video you stare blankly at the video camera.  It is the same look every time.  Just made me chuckl.  Great work!!


I always do it (LOL)....rob


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Damn Rob! Where are you finding these huge Pokies? LOL
> 
> A 7 inch regalis is no slouch either ya know


You wont believe this, I found the 7" regalis female on craigs list for $25.00!!!!. I found this Ornata from reptist (brandon anderson)....she is in her hide finaly and I can view her easily, I also got a 7" P.Fasciata from reptist who just laid a eggsac, 2end gravid pokie I have got from reptist and at a great price. The Ornata was $145.00 shipped!!


----------



## Tuwin (Sep 12, 2008)

robc said:


> Very good job!!.....rob


Thanks!

I am going to be picking up a pokie or 2 soon and i am going to give your other backdrop a shot. I love the look of it.


----------



## xodustrance (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow man, just wow. 

Excellent videos and an inspiration to all of us amateurs.
:worship: :worship: :clap: :worship: :worship:


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Tuwin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am going to be picking up a pokie or 2 soon and i am going to give your other backdrop a shot. I love the look of it.


It is easier then the other backdrop, just finding the bark is a little tougher...rob


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

xodustrance said:


> Wow man, just wow.
> 
> Excellent videos and an inspiration to all of us amateurs.
> :worship: :worship: :clap: :worship: :worship:


thank-you, I am glad you like it....that is why I post them....rob


----------



## xodustrance (Sep 12, 2008)

One question -

I have 4 pokie regalis...

Will the same type enclosure work, or do regalis prefer flat environments?

My wife is totally digging how beautiful the environment is.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

xodustrance said:


> One question -
> 
> I have 4 pokie regalis...
> 
> ...


Same excat enviroment, it will work for any of the Poecilotheria genus as well as any Avic, suntiger or any tree dwelling SP....rob


----------



## bjbrokaw (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait until you see my new enclosures rob. We should have a enclosure competition. 

Only thing is I have 4 terrariums and you have more than I am willing to sit here and count. lol


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

bjbrokaw said:


> Wait until you see my new enclosures rob. We should have a enclosure competition.
> 
> Only thing is I have 4 terrariums and you have more than I am willing to sit here and count. lol


My realy good enclosures can be found at the herp house at the St. Louis zoo  ....rob


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey rob.How's the little obts doing?


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> Hey rob.How's the little obts doing?


That is so funny you bring that up, I am looking at them now and they are very mobile and quick, not one death..:clap: I will start selling them very soon....rob


----------



## Danielson659 (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a really awesome enclosure!  I am curious, do you do anything specific to clean the wood and bark you find, before you put it in the enclosure?


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 13, 2008)

that's cool cause I'm ready for them,lol


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 13, 2008)

awsome vids Rob love the setups you sholud do more how to vids for set ups:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 13, 2008)

Danielson659 said:


> That is a really awesome enclosure!  I am curious, do you do anything specific to clean the wood and bark you find, before you put it in the enclosure?


I was thinking of asking the same question today..


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

Big Red TJ said:


> awsome vids Rob love the setups you sholud do more how to vids for set ups:clap: :clap: :clap:


I have a entire tutorial thread and about 20 more of theses look under "robc & the word "tutorial"...they will come up.....rob


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> I was thinking of asking the same question today..


All I do is rinse it with high pressure and brush the heck out of it (I do not use any chemicals)...after that I bake it at 400 degrees 15 min. a side....rob


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> that's cool cause I'm ready for them,lol


Let me know how many....rob


----------



## bjbrokaw (Sep 13, 2008)

Rob you ever used expanding foam in a can to make backrounds? Works great for me and I seal it with solvent free non toxic epoxy resin before I silicone substrate and bark to it.


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

bjbrokaw said:


> Rob you ever used expanding foam in a can to make backrounds? Works great for me and I seal it with solvent free non toxic epoxy resin before I silicone substrate and bark to it.


I have done that but I find the T's cant grip it as well and the backdrops I can remove if I want to....post some pics I would love to see them....rob


----------



## bjbrokaw (Sep 13, 2008)

Will do as soon as they are finished. Resin is coming in on tuesday to finish my new terrariums. Two 2'x2'x2' cubes and another cube divided in half.


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll get two obts.Ive already got two others and I'm wanting to add another blood line..


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> I'll get two obts.Ive already got two others and I'm wanting to add another blood line..


I will put you on the list, I am uploading a video update on the OBT and My Female Regalis with the bad molt....rob


----------



## bjbrokaw (Sep 13, 2008)

How much the OBT's going for Rob?


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

bjbrokaw said:


> How much the OBT's going for Rob?


I am not in this for the money so probaly $3-$4 no higher...rob


----------



## bjbrokaw (Sep 13, 2008)

That bark burrow in the enclosure is sweet I'm going to have to do that. No forests around here though.


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

bjbrokaw said:


> That bark burrow in the enclosure is sweet I'm going to have to do that. No forests around here though.


Check your P.M


----------



## bjbrokaw (Sep 13, 2008)

Replied. Put me down for an OBT sling.


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

bjbrokaw said:


> Replied. Put me down for an OBT sling.


will do...rob


----------



## Thumb Master (Sep 13, 2008)

RobC Fantastic tutorial and an amazing spider to boot. I currently have have a 6.5" inch ornata and cant wait until she molts again. I really enjoed watching this, and I can absolutley feel your passion when it comes to your spiders which is awsome as well.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

Thumb Master said:


> RobC Fantastic tutorial and an amazing spider to boot. I currently have have a 6.5" inch ornata and cant wait until she molts again. I really enjoed watching this, and I can absolutley feel your passion when it comes to your spiders which is awsome as well.
> 
> Good luck with everything.


Thanks! This Ornata is probably my favorite T...but we have a passion for them all. Rob


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

bjbrokaw said:


> Will do as soon as they are finished. Resin is coming in on tuesday to finish my new terrariums. Two 2'x2'x2' cubes and another cube divided in half.


That sound awesome....rob


----------



## Batboi3000 (Sep 15, 2008)

HEY ROB!  Me again... The background in this ornata's cage, I take it you made it too.  Did you just silicone real bark to foam?  It looked way too real to be paint or just cocoa fiber.  Is it even safe to paint the foam?  Thanks again.


----------



## robc (Sep 15, 2008)

Batboi3000 said:


> HEY ROB!  Me again... The background in this ornata's cage, I take it you made it too.  Did you just silicone real bark to foam?  It looked way too real to be paint or just cocoa fiber.  Is it even safe to paint the foam?  Thanks again.


Actually, it's just real tree bark glued to the back of the glass itself with brown caulk in between and substrate added where needed...here's a tutorial of how I made it...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=130768&highlight=Tutorial

Thanks!  Rob


----------



## kyrga (Sep 16, 2008)

robc said:


> She was pissed, she was striking the tongs, if you watch the video again, I made a mistake when getting her out....her leg was right near my hand and she could have nailed me.....rob


Yeah, it looked like you were holding the tongs much too close to the end the T was on... I would've put a few more inches... or feet... between my hand and that T!

Seriously though, _beautiful _enclosure, as usual! And awesome handling of the T, I can't imagine ever being able to do that. Kudos! :clap:


----------



## robc (Sep 16, 2008)

kyrga said:


> Yeah, it looked like you were holding the tongs much too close to the end the T was on... I would've put a few more inches... or feet... between my hand and that T!
> 
> Seriously though, _beautiful _enclosure, as usual! And awesome handling of the T, I can't imagine ever being able to do that. Kudos! :clap:


Thanks...and yeah, I didn't even notice how close my hand was to her until I watched the video...way too close!!


----------



## Lumberguy (Feb 3, 2009)

Just curious, Did she turn out to be gravid after all?


----------



## robc (Feb 3, 2009)

Lumberguy said:


> Just curious, Did she turn out to be gravid after all?


She laid a sac...I have vise of me opening the sac and the babies molting....rob


----------

